# Smart Objekts (vektor)



## pixelchef (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich ein bischen über Smart Objekts informiert. Es ist wohl möglich Logos, die mit einem vaktorbasiertem Programm erstellt wurden als Smart Objekts zu verwenden. Ich nutze Photoshop cs 2. Leider besitze ich dazu nur Corel Draw 9.0 und Freehand 10. Mit beiden Programmen ist es mir nicht gelungen über die Zwischenablage ein Logo als Smart Objekt zu importieren. Bei Corel kommt gleich das Menü zum Umwandeln in eine Bitmapgrafik und bei Freehand kann man extra ins Illustrator Format (.ai) zur Zwischanablage exportieren. Beim Export eines einfachen Rechtecks mit Vollfüllung kommt die Fehlermaldung das ich zuwenig Arbeitsspeicher habe. Das kann ich mir aber bei 2 GB nicht vorstellen.
Kennt jemand eine Lösung mit der ich arbeiten kann? Illustrator CS 2 kann ich mir nicht leisten.
Gruß pixelchef


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich habe leider nur Photoshop 6 und kann somit nicht mitreden. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass solch ein SmartObjekt direkt in Photoshop definiert wird und kann mir nicht vorstellen solches aus einem Vektorprogramm importieren zu können, da ja Photoshop pixelbasiert arbeitet.


Aber was möchtest du genau machen? Ich arbeite immer bei meinen Printsachen von Photoshop nach CorelDraw 11

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## pixelchef (3. Juli 2006)

Ich finde Smart Objekts sind mit die wichtigste Neuerung in CS2. Es ist doch immer wieder ärgerlich, wenn man einen Bildbestandteil erst verkleinert und dann nach einem Vergrössern die Qualität des Bildbestandteils abnimmt. Dies liegt ja in der Natur von Bitmatgrafiken. Hier kommen aber die Smart Objekts ins Spiel. Man kann Bitmaps und auch Vektorgrafiken (aus Illustrator) zu Smart Objekts umwandeln. In den entsprechenden Menüs sind die Befehle zu finden. Nun kann man egal wie oft und in welcher Reihenfolge Vergrössern und Verkleinern ohne das ein Qualitätsverlust  zum Orginal entsteht. In entsprechenden Tutorials sind die Beschreibungen zu finden. 
Ich will Logos die ich in Corel Draw erstellt habe, auch in der Orginalqualität nutzen. Ich könnte natürlich die Logos in Corel Draw in Tiff umwaneln und dann diese Tiff`s in Smart Objekts, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn dieser neuen Funktion
Ich vermute, diese Kopplung zu Vektorgrafiken funktioniert nur mit Illustrator.
Mit besten Grüssen
pixelchef


----------



## der_Jan (3. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mich da mal einmischen darf: Ich kenn Smart Objects zwar auch nicht, aber wenn es die von dir beschriebene Funktion haben, wäre es blanker Unsinn, Vektoren mit Smart Objects zu verbinden da bei VektorGrafiken beim verkleinern sowie vergrößern sowieso keine Qualität verlorgen geht :suspekt: 
Wenn du allso dein Zeuch in Poposhop reinkriegst, brauchst du kein Smart Objects mehr.


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2006)

Hi Jan,

Smart Objects sind schon eine feine Sache. Du musst dir das so vorstellen. Du hast eine Bild mit 1024x768 px Auflösung. Das Hintergrundbild (Ich nenne es jetzt "Ebene A") ist genau so groß und ein JPG-File. Jetzt sagst du dir, dass das Hintergrundbild doch nicht passt, aber du es verkleinert auf dem Bild unterbringen möchtest mit der Größe 320x240 px.
Jetzt nimmst du ein anderes Hintergrundbild (ebenfalls JPG) (Ich nenne es jetzt Ebene B), das die 1024x768 ausfüllt.

Nun speicherst du dein Projekt als psd-File.

Am nächsten Tag fällt dir ein, dass die Ebene A doch besse als Hintergrundbild taugen würde. Wenn du jetzt Ebene A wieder auf 1024x768 vergrößerst, ist der Hintergrund total verpixelt. Wenn du Ebene A vor dem runterskalieren auf 320x240 als SmartClip definiert hättest, dann wäre intern die Qualität von 1024x768 erhalten geblieben, obwohl du es verkleinert und abgespeichert hast.

Alle die nicht CS2 haben (dazu gehöre leider auch ich dazu), müssen eine Sicherheitskopie mit der vollen Auflösung speichern, um darauf zurückgreifen zu können. Mit den SmartClips braucht man das nicht mehr.

Hoffe ich könnte das verständlich erklären.

Wie und ob SmartClips mit Vektorgrafiken umgehen können, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Lemming (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

die Vektordaten sind am Ende natürlich doch pixelbasiert. Ob Du das Objekt schon vorher in ein Tiff umwandelst oder erst ein Smart Object verwendest, ändert nichts daran, dass die Vektor Grafik am Ende/ausgabe gerastert wird.
Abgesehen davon ist der Einsatz der Smart Object eine feine Sache. Duplizierst Du das SO in der Datei, kannst Du per Doppelklick auf die Ebene das Original (Eine Photoshopdatei, nicht die Vektordatei) bearbeiten und auf den Ebenen wird dann alles aktualisiert.

Nimm ein FreeHand-EPS, das kannst in PS als Smart Objekt öffnen.
Gruß Lemming


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

Danke der ausführlichen erklärung für Smart Objects;-), ich hatte mir das auch in etwa so vorgestellt.
Was Pixel Chef doch aber machen will, ist doch ein Vektor in ein Smart Object pressen, um keine Qualitätsverluste zu erleiden, wenn er vergrößert oder verkleinert, soweit wie ich das verstanden hab. Aber es wäre doch vollkommen unnötig Vektoren in Smart Object reinzuprügeln, weil da sich keine Qualitätsverschiebung einstellt.
Wenn er jetzt aber ein Logo als bitmap Datei in PS haben will, dann wäre der gesamte Thread doch unnötig, da es anscheinend ja möglich ist aus den genannten Programmen Bitmap grafiken in PS reinzukriegen, die dann doch eigentlich mit Smart Objects funktionieren


----------



## Lemming (4. Juli 2006)

NUn, was nicht geht, wenn er eine PS Datei mit z.B. 300dpi hat und erwartet, dass das Vektorlogo dann mit einer Schärfe von 1200dpi ausgegeben wird. Die Frage ist: Will er das? Er kann das das Logo mehrmals verlustfrei skalieren unf tranformieren, bis der Entwurf endgültig steht. Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch und habe was falsch verstanden?

Lemming


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

Ich glaub wir verstehen beide was nicht ganz^^ Maybe sollte sich der Chef nochmal persöhnlich melden^^


----------



## DJTrancelight (4. Juli 2006)

Hi Jan,

gern geschehen 

Ich vermute mal folgendes Vorhaben.

1. Er hat alles bis auf das Logo in Photoshop gemacht.
2. Jetzt will er das Logo platzieren, weiß aber noch nicht wie groß (Maße) es in den PS-
    Datei soll.
    Deshalb möchte er es als Vektor importieren, damit er ohne Qualitätsverlust in 
    Photoshop skalieren kann.
3. Darum möchte er das Vektorlogo als SmartObject haben. Denn wenn er es z.B. als 
    TIFF importieren und vergrößern möchte, dann würde die Qualität darunter leiden.   

    Wenn das 
    mit dem EPS-Import als SmartObject funktioniert, dann wäre das die optimale Lösung 
    für ihn. Aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, ob man da so einfach Vektor-Dateien in ein SmartObject 
    umwandeln kann.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Lemming (4. Juli 2006)

OOOOOPS! Da muss ich mich jetzt aber gehörig an die Nase fassen ...
Der EPS-Import funktioniert gar nicht. Zumindest nicht als direktes Smart Object. Es ist aber möglich das Logo recht gross zu öffnen und dann in ein Smart Object zu verwandeln.

Lemming


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

"Deshalb möchte er es als Vektor importieren, damit er ohne Qualitätsverlust in 
Photoshop skalieren kann.
3. Darum möchte er das Vektorlogo als SmartObject haben"
Aber Vektor kann man doch immer ohne Qualitätsverluste skalieren, dann kann er sich doch auch Smart Objects sparen.


----------



## pixelchef (4. Juli 2006)

da habe ich ja einen interessanten Disput eröffnet.
Hier Xeler8r :: Accelerated After Effects, Photoshop and Flash Online Video Training Tutorials more! - Downloads ist ein sehr gutes Videotutorial zu Smart Objekts und die Kopplung zu Illustrator zu finden. Achtung! es ist sehr umfangreich und hat mehrere Teile. Aber nachdem Ihr alles gesehen habt, könnt Ihr bestimmt mein Anliegen verstehen. Eine direkte Verbindung zwischen Vektorprogramm und photoshop über Smart Objekte ist ein Gewinn, wenn man nachträglich noch Änderungen machen muss.
Mit bestenGrüssen
pixelchef


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

Achso, Smart Objects läßt quasi die Vektordatei draußen liegen und lädt sie die Infos von dort immer neu? Naja, das ist dann schon toll, dann kommt da auch wieder ein Sinn dahinter^^ Da muss ich mich entschuldigen
"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten", gell?;-)


----------



## Lemming (4. Juli 2006)

Tja, jetzt habe ich auch dazu gelernt 
Stellt sich noch die Frage, wie bekommt man ein SO aus FreeHand?


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

Wenn man die Illustrator datei art nimmt, wie er speichert, oder?


----------



## Lemming (4. Juli 2006)

Eine .art Datei aus FreeHand geht auch nicht.


----------



## pixelchef (4. Juli 2006)

Bingo das ist das Problem
pixelchef


----------



## Lemming (9. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt verwirrt, weil der Thread schon wieder eine Woche alt ist ... jedenfalls sitze ich gerade an einem anderen Mac, spiele so herum, und kann plötzlich FreeHand Objekte über die Zwischenablage als SmartObject einfügen. ? Liegt es an der Einstellung 'Zwischenablage' in den FreeHand-Voreinstellungen? Ich kann das gerade nicht mit meinem Rechner vergleichen, jedenfalls ist hier auch Illustrator angeklickt, vielleicht ist das ja der Trick. Könnt Ihr das mal ausprobieren?
Gruß Lemming


----------



## DJTrancelight (9. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid, ich gehöre leider nicht zu den Glücklichen, die CS2 haben


----------



## Lemming (9. Juli 2006)

OK, dann kannst Du kein SMartObject verwenden, aber vielleicht kannst Du dann FreeHanddaten wenigstens als Vektor in PS nehemn, das ging bei mir nämlich auch nie.

Lemming


----------



## DJTrancelight (9. Juli 2006)

Wenn du mir eine Beispieldatei hochlädst, kann ich es probieren. Hab leider auch kein Freehand sondern nur CorelDraw11 und Photoshop 6

bye


----------



## Lemming (9. Juli 2006)

Sorry, das geht wohl bloss über die Zwischenablage. Ohne FH bringt das dann wenig. Also müssen wir geduldig auf pixelchef warten.


----------



## pixelchef (9. Juli 2006)

Da bin ich schon.
Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert. In Freehand 10 sind 2 Kopiermethoden vorhanden. Einmal das ganz normale kopieren und dann noch `kopieren spezial` hier kann die Option Illustrator eingestellt werden, da kommt bei mir die Fehlermeldung zuwenig Arbeitsspeicher. IMit dieser Einstellung hatt ich bisher gearbeitet. Ich vermute es wird gleich Illustrator gesucht und nicht gefunden. Beim normalen kopieren ist nun endlich das richtige Fenster in photoshop aufgegangen und ich konnte Smart Objekt anwählen. Meinen Probeklex aus Freehand habe ich dann noch plaziert und es sieht aus wie es sein soll. Leider funktioniert der Wiederaufruf zu Freehand zurück (siehe Video) nicht. Es wird von mir verlangt, dass ich in der Systemsteuerung (win xp) unter Ordneroptionen eine Einstellung mache. Was zum Teufel ist denn das ? Ich werde da noch rumwerkeln und melde mich wenn ich klarer sehe. 
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## Lemming (9. Juli 2006)

Jucheee, wir sind einen großen Schritt weiter.
Also, an meinem Mac geht das doch mit FreeHand. Weiss nur nicht warum, vorher gings goch auch nicht...? Egal. Möchte ich das SmartObject bearbeiten, geht automatisch Illustrator CS2 auf. Mal sehen, ob Du hier noch einen Trick findest.
Gruß Lemming


----------

